
In defence of Neoliberalism - randomname2
https://capx.co/in-defence-of-neoliberalism/
======
sharemywin
1\. Competition implies some kind of fair game. Theirs no game where
kindergartner's play against NFL players(what's the point). As wealth
inequality gets more and more out of hand, more and more people will just give
up. Why play a game you can never win?

2\. Addiction is a real problem. Also, addiction effects people differently so
what that your brain chemistry allows you to not be addicted. A lot of people
aren't that lucky.

3\. We don't come out rational humans. That takes years of education/guidance
at best, it never happens at worst case.

As we argue about size of government and how much the poor and unskilled
workers deserve of the pie, giant corporations and super high net worth
individuals are running away with the game.

And what happens to humanity when the peasants aren't needed anymore for the
armies to keep the super rich's wealth secure?

